

Huge in Australia - Our iPhone Game Stats & Question? - aresant

As per an earlier post, we released an iPhone game called "Rainbow Ninja" which is a brain-training game.<p>We did this for fun and to learn the development process.<p>We released it roughly 6 weeks ago.<p>At first we priced it at $1.99 price point.<p>We sold over 100 units on day one.<p>~50 on day 2<p>~Dropped to 30 for a week or so.<p>Then down to consistently selling 10 copies a day.<p>We decided about 2 weeks in to see what would happen if we gave it away for free.<p>Downloads immediately jumped to the 500 a day range for days 1 - 5.<p>That has built consistently to over 5,000 downloads per day. The game is on page 3 in the USA popularity for puzzle games.<p>But what's NUTS is that 3000+ a day of those 5000 are coming from Australia.<p>I can't find a tool to see the AUS store to see if we're featured or something, can't find any mention on websites etc.<p>So - throwing it out there - anybody have a similar experience or know how to figure this out?<p>If Australian's love the game we want to leverage that and promote!<p>Thanks in advance -
======
aresant
Just an FYI in case anybody was following this. Figured out that we're the #3
free app in Australia. Ahead of FaceBook. How this happened we're still not
sure :).

